# Pursuer-Distancer Dance Article



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

Terry Gaspard, MSW, LICSW: Call Off the Chase: Avoiding the Pursuer-Distancer Dance In the Bedroom

I saw this article and it made me think about so many posts on this site. I think it misses some on how getting rejected can cause the HD person (pursuer) to become more distant emotionally. It talks about the guy who makes comments when turned down but it does not talk much about how getting turned down hurts...overall I thought this was a decent article. Any thoughts?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting. But not much actual advice.


----------

